# Suche Pioniere für eine langfristige Server-übergreifende Gilde/Community



## Panth (10. August 2014)

Hallo Freunde der Gaming-Welt,

als langjähriger Gamer bin ich durch einige Clans gegangen und habe mir immer die Frage gestellt: Warum sind wir nochmal auseinander gegangen? Warum hab ich mit dem und dem keinen Kontakt mehr gehalten?

Im Prinzip kann ich die Frage bei mir persönlich sehr einfach beantworten: Man war im Real-Life plötzlich ganz anders eingebunden und hat den Clan vernachlässigt, bzw. mit dem Game x erst mal aufgehört. 
Als man dann wiederkam fand man des öfteren eine völlig fremde Besetzung vor oder eine Gilden-Karteileiche mit einem aktiven Spieler. 

Einfache Mutligaming-Clans, mit stark getrennten Ts-Channel, sind die Lösung! Wirklich? ... Sind das nicht gerade die, wo ich am schnellsten wieder raus war? ... Irgenwie schon, besonders weil plötzlich der MOBA-Hype da war und aus 6 aktiven Games genau eins wurde. Wie kann man das Prinzip eines Multigaming-Clans besser gestalten?

Ich möchte dem ganzen entgegenwirken mit einer offenen Community, ohne Mitglieder-Liste, sogar ohne Forum, durch einen offenen chat, teamspeak, einer Web-Präsenz und Mitspracherecht für jeden.
Menschen finden, mit denen ich nicht nur gezwungenermaßen im voice-chat hocke, weil wir durch das Game zusammengewürfelt wurden, sondern weil wir uns so gut verstehen, dass ein Abend bei einem Bierchen auch kein Problem wäre.

Natürlich bringe ich schon einige Interessenten mit, mit denen ich an der Web-Site rumgewerkelt habe. Aber nach menschlichem Prinzip verfliegt bei den meisten die Lust, wenn sie nicht bereits eine Gilde mit 20-30 Spielern vorfinden.
Aus diesem Grund nochmal, ich suche quasi Offiziere, die bereit sind sich Gedanken über die Community zu machen, mitzuhelfen, als Autoren für kleinere Artikel fungieren und den richtigen Charakter haben. 

Jeder Clan hat so etwas wie eine Seele: Mal ist die Grundstimmung hinterhältig, mal behäbig, mal aggressiv. Ich jedoch will eine Wohlfühl-Karibik aufbauen. Doch dazu gehört viel Empathie und Toleranz. Du magst keine Animes?
Das ist vollkommen in Ordnung, aber dann enthalte dich einfach zu Anime-Themen. Du willst einem so richtig die Meinung geigen? Dann kläre es nur zwischen euch beiden. Eine Community ist wie eine Quelle, eine Person, die als giftiger Tropfen agiert macht auch den Rest ungenießbar. Menschen die Abends gestresst von der Arbeit kommen möchten quasi einen digitalen Stammtisch vorfinden und keine Umgebung in der sie sich verstellen müssen.

Kurz gesagt, eine Community mit Pen&Paper - Feeling. Wer also von sich selbst weiß, gut ich werde gerne laut, ich sag jedem sofort meine Meinung und das aber richtig oder ich kann mich einfach nicht zurückhalten, der sollte hier einfach aufhören zu lesen und seine Zeit sparen. 

Nun die Frage: Welche Games eigentlich? Im Prinzip alles was der Clan mitmacht. Denn wir alle wissen,
wie kurzlebig die Multiplayer-Erfahrungen werden. Als Basis-Spiel würde ich am ehesten World of Warcraft Warlords of Dreanor sehen, mit klassischem Raid-System. Aber auch  Arma 3 Mods (wie altis) wären eine Option, starcraft 2 fun maps, diablo 3 usw ...) 

Die bisherige Web-Site mit Test-Texten als Beispiel von mir und Freunden:

www.meinclan.org

Änderungen daran sind völlig offen. Mindestalter ab 21, nur in besonderen Ausnahmen ab 18.

Der Vorteil für euch: Mitgestaltung von Anfang an, arbeitsfähiger und motivierter Admin.


----------



## Tikume (10. August 2014)

Du meinst Multi-gaming "Clans" sind ncihts und versuchst aber genau das


----------



## Panth (10. August 2014)

Ich dachte mir, dass es ein wenig konfus rüberkommen wird, aber es hat durchaus Sinn. Im Prinzip hat jeder seine eigene Definition von einem
Multigamingclan, schließlich gibt es keine wissenschaftliche Definition dafür . Was ich versuche aufzubauen ist eine Community mit Funktionen eines Multigaming-Clans.

Doch möchte ich mich meine Idee zum "typischen" Multigaming-Clan abgrenzen:

Normal gibt ein Multigaming-Clan vor was gespielt wird, spielst du es nicht, verlierst du den Kontakt. 
Bei meinem System wird genau das gespielt, was mehr als eine Person spielen will. Du spielst derzeit gar nichts? Cool, komm aufs
Ts und halt ein Pläuschchen über Animes & Filme. Natürlich wird es spiele geben, die wir stärker anpacken, einfach weil sie mehr Planung brauchen
z.B. World of Warcraft. Wenn aber jemand an einer spontanen Borderlands 2 Partie teilnehmen will, kann er das im Chat sehen und sagen: Hey, nehmt
mich doch mit, ich kenne das Game nicht!  

Also reicht ein einfacher Multigaming-Clan in meinen Augen nicht aus, sondern eher eine offene Community, bei der Interessen schon für einen Kontakt reichen und man gerne online kommt, selbst wenn man nur über den neusten Kino-Film diskutieren will. Vielleicht lässt man sich am Ende des Tages doch für ein Spiel begeistern. 

Klar kann jeder für sich Multigamingclan soweit definieren, dass er sagt: Das ist doch genau was du beschreibst, ich ging aber eher von dem MGC-System aus, auf das viele treffen: Ein Ts-Server mit vielen Channel, jeder Channel ist für sich, man kennst sich untereinander fast gar nicht und wenn sich alle bei z.B. bei LoL sammeln kannst du eigentlich gehen, weil du keine Interessen-Schnittstelle mehr hast. 

Doch genau aus diesem Grund suche ich ja auch weitere ambitionierte Leute, um über den Aufbau und das System zu diskutieren, um dem mehrfachen Clan-Wechsel vorzubeugen.  

Ich danke aber für die Kritik, ich werde meinen Artikel anpassen.


----------



## Annovella (12. August 2014)

Ich weiß nicht, ob es nur daran liegt, weil ich von vorne rein weiß, dass ich keine Zeit für sowas habe oder ob es wirklich fehlt:
Ja, du erzählt hier eine relativ gute Idee, diese gab es aber schon immer - und wurde häufiger angegangen. Ich möchte hier wirklich niemanden demotivieren, aber hier fehlt das gewisse Etwas. Etwas, was "euch" wirklich einzigartig macht. Hast du in mehreren Foren einen Thread erstellt? Denn allein hier wirst du kaum welche finden, dafür muss man deutlich mehr Plattformen haben. Ich denke, gerade Lets Player sind gute Anlaufstellen für so etwas.
Mein bester Freund ist Lets Player, er hat 26.000 Abonnenten und quasi genau das aufgebaut, was du hier beschreibst. Nur ohne Homepage. Er macht Livestreams mit Fans, jeder kann in sein Teamspeak kommen und jeder kann mit jedem reden und spielen, was er mag und möchte. Ich möchte dies jetzt nicht als allgemeine Alternative nennen, sondern dir nur diese Tür öffnen mit der Idee, dich extern mit Personen zusammen zu setzen, die eine ähnliche Idee bereits hatten und schon mehr oder weniger freiwillig gegründet haben. Soweit ich weiß gibt es Lets-Player Foren, gerade dort ist so eine Vorstellung, wie du sie hast sicher interessant. Lets Player passen eben perfekt in dein Suchmuster: Die spielen viele Spiele, sind unabhängig dieser, laden häufig ihre Fans zum Quatschen ein und bauen selbstständig eine Community auf, in der nach und nach mehr und mehr Leute sich untereinander kennen usw.


----------



## Panth (12. August 2014)

Hi Annovella,

danke für deinen Beitrag. Zum einen gab es diese Idee sicherlich und sie wurde sicherlich umgesetzt, doch konnte ich bisher nicht die Variante finden, die mir zusagt. Zum einen haben wir auch über let's plays nachgedacht und einer von uns ist schon bei youtube relativ bekannt, doch stimmt unser Ziel mit Spiele-Streaming leider nicht überein. Let's Player sind Allein-Leister, sie bringen sehr viel Zeit und Passion mit und die Community um sie herum ist sehr flüchtig. Natürlich gibt es einige die engeren Kontakt pflegen, doch alle fixieren sich auf 1-2 Personen. Diese Personen sind beliebt und um sie geht es, jeder einzelne für sich ist unbedeutend. Z.b. habe ich vor kurzem ein Video von Gronkh gesehen, der gemeinsam mit Sara den Altis-Mod vorgestellt hat(um die 600k+ views plus) und im Prinzip machen sie sich über 14-jährige und ihre soziale Inkompetenz lustig, 20 Minuten lang. Das ist zugegebenermaßen nicht meine Vorstellung einer gleichartigen Gruppe. Zudem soll der Begriff Community nicht falsch verstanden werden. Wir wollen nicht mehr als 60 Leute aufnehmen. Es soll überschaubar bleiben, aber nur mit Personen gefüllt, die Rücksicht nehmen können und eben nicht im Internet sind, um ihren virtuellen **nis anderen ins Gesicht zu halten, sondern um sich zu entspannen und mit Gleichgesinnten eine Runde zu zocken.(Nur halt nicht in einem Game, sondern gerne auch 2-3 Jahre in verschiedenen.) Es gleicht einer größeren Gilde, über die wir die Kontrolle behalten wollen und Fehler vermeiden die immer wieder gemacht werden:

1) Die Planung ist schlecht
2) Der Admin hat keinen Elan und 0 Disziplin oder ist plötzlich nicht mehr da und die Gilde hat keinen Zugriff mehr auf Forum, Seite, DKP-Sytem usw.
3) Man trennt sich nicht von Personen, die merklich neue Member vergraulen, weil sie innerhalb der Gilde zum Meinungsbildner werden und Angst haben vor äußerem Einfluss.
4) Man ist ständig gezwungen etwas mitzumachen, obwohl es vollkommen sinnlos ist. z.B. musste ich in meiner letzten Gilde zu einem Meeting in dem das Haupt-Thema war: Ihr sollt wissen wer die Gilde leitet, das wars.

Den Faktor Zeit möchte ich ein wenig entkräften. Die gesamte Seite wurde von einer Person gestaltet, die Inhalte werden von allen Mitgliedern beigetragen. Ich habe auch einen 9-18 Uhr Job. Natürlich würde ich von Leuten,
die für ihre Kinder sorgen müssen, nicht mehr als eine einfache Teilnahme erwarten. Die Zeit-investition würde sich für einen "Pionier" an diesem Projekt vielleicht auf 2-3 Stunden pro Woche summieren.

Zum Punkt: "Es fehlt das gewisse Etwas". Auch wenn die Seite "relativ" aufwendig aussieht, ist das Ziel nicht Bespaßung (wo wir wieder bei Let's Playern währen), genauso wenig möchten wir groß" werden oder Geld damit verdienen. Ihr werdet bemerkt haben, dass nicht eine einzige Werbung auf der ganzen Seite zu finden ist.Im Vergleich zu Seiten wie Pc-Games wirkt unsere Seite selbstverständlich mau, doch das Ziel ist es persönliche Erfahrungen zu teilen. Das diese noch nicht in Masse da sind, ist bei der bisher geringen Zeitspanne unvermeidbar.

Es ist ein Gemescheinschafts-Projekt, dass Leute zusammenbringt und das natürliche Unbehagen vor unbekannten Menschen abbaut. Ich bemerke immer wieder, wie abwertend gesagt wird: Das sind doch nur "virtuelle" Freunde. Für mich ist ein Mensch über Headset immer noch ein Mensch. Wobei gerade Zeitersparnis für das Real-Life ein Nutzen sein wird. 
Nur tolerante Gruppen geben einem 2-3 Wochen Zeit, ohne einen aus der Gilde zu schmeißen oder sich nach der Auszeit komplett zu distanzieren.  

In diesem Zusammenhang finde ich bereits zu Beginn genügend "Member-Anwerber", aber kaum jene, die bereit sind Zeit zu investieren. Man ist gewohnt im Internet alles serviert zu bekommen. Doch zugegebener Maßen suche ich die 2%, die sich Gedanken machen wollen und so wie du Kritik anbringen und mitgestalten. Doch da der erste Punkt das Wohlfühlen ist, werbe ich auch keine Personen direkt. Es muss schon auf freiwilliger Basis sein.

Ps: Durchaus ist dieser Beitrag auch in anderen Foren. Doch wir testen derzeit noch das Echo, bevor wir noch mehr Publik machen.


----------



## Annovella (17. August 2014)

Hallöle,
ich wollte mich noch einmal kurz zurückmelden. Ich habe deinen Beitrag gelesen, wusste bis jetzt aber noch nicht genau, was ich antworten soll. (Und daran hat sich nicht viel geändert, ich versuche es dennoch mal) 
An sich klingen deine Erklärungen plausibel, gerade auch was die Lets Player angeht.
 Mhh, was mich gerade interessiert ist, wie es momentan mitgliedsmäßig aussieht, denn du hast es richtig gesagt: Die Nutzer wollen meist alles serviert bekommen. Sich bei euch nun zu melden, bedeutet für jeden, sich lange binden zu wollen und selbst etwas zu gestalten. Also wäre bei euch "quasi" eine Ansammlung von Nutzern (dessen Ansprüche und Motivation angeht ähnlich der Raidleiter sind), aber ob das umsetzbar ist und funktioniert? Man darf gespannt sein.

Du wolltest auf das Echo warten und meintest, es gab bereits so einige Anwerber, die aber nicht ganz zu deinem Suchmuster passten, also hast du sie abgelehnt? Wie bewertest du das Echo momentan? Hier im Thread wurde bisher ja noch nicht viel gepostet. Ich weiß gerade nicht, ob die Leute sich (wie du es richtig sagst) einfach keine Arbeit mit sowas machen wollen; bereits an anderen Gilden/Gruppen gebunden sind; keine Zeit haben - oder gar abgeschreckt sind. 

Ich betone nochmals: Ich finde die Idee gut, jedoch beißt man stark auf Granit. Die Leute haben zumeist eine gewohnte Umgebung. Es gibt denke ich kaum jemanden, der aktiv ein Onlinespiel spielt und genau diese zwei Fakten passen: Keine Gilde/Gruppe zu haben, aber eine zu suchen *& *genug Verantwortungsbewusstsein, Erfahrung und Offenheit zu haben, sich direkt in einem Zusammenschluss nicht nur wohl zu fühlen, sondern aktiv einzubringen.

Ich hoffe du verstehst meine Gedanken, irgendwie.  (PS: Ich finde die neuen Smilies toll!)


----------



## Panth (20. August 2014)

@Annovella und natürlich alle, die an solch einem Community-Prinzip interessiert sind. (Verzeih mir, dass ich es nicht an dich direkt adressiere, möchte jedem die Möglichkeit geben in die Diskussion miteinzusteigen.)

So nun ein größeres Update:
Zum einen: Ja es antworten wenige/gar keine unter dem Beitrag(was in 2 anderen Foren nicht anders ist), umso mehr in einer privaten Nachricht.

Wir( derzeit harter Kern von 3-4 Mann) haben ein wenig diskutiert und sind zu folgenden Schlüssen gekommen:

1.) Die wenigsten lassen sich über Foren werben, siehe auch andere Beiträge. (Teilweise 0 Antworten, maximal 4-6, bei über 2000-3000 Klicks.)
Das liegt im Prinzip daran, dass die Masse verhältnismäßig "faul" (nicht böse gemeint, ich bin auch gerne faul ) ist. Man spielt ein Spiel A, hey da ist eine Gruppe bei der ich X Leute gut finde, den join ich.
Jene, die sich die Mühe machen in ein Forum zu gehen und ernsthaft mit der Einstellung einer Gilde auseinanderzusetzen, ist gering und im Prinzip kommt es zu einer Konkurrenzsituation:
Verschiedene Clans und Gilden brüsten sich mit z.B. HC-Runs, loben ihre Koordination und schmücken entweder ihre besonders gute Atmosphäre oder ihre Leistungsbereitschaft aus. (Casual vs Hardcore-Gilden.)
Wenn jemand das Wort "Multigaming" in den Mund nimmt wird schnell aussortiert, mit dem Gedanken: Die spielen vermutlich alles und nix richtig. (Kam bei Gesprächen mit potentiellen Membern heraus.)   

2.) Wie Annovella sagt: "Die Leute haben zumeist eine gewohnte Umgebung", kurz Komfort-Zone. Die eigene Insel, die man nicht verlassen will. Schließlich muss die raue See mir einen großen Fisch bieten, sonst 
gibt es für mich keinen Anreiz. Die Leute aus dieser Zone heraus zu "helfen" ist eigentlich so gut wie unmöglich, weil umso mehr du dich bemühst, umso höher wird die Abneigung. Denn es erfolgt eine völlig normale Reaktion:
Warum bemüht sich diese Person um eine völlig fremde Person? Klingt merkwürdig, lasse ich lieber die Finger von. Außerdem habe ich eh grad etwas besseres nach der Arbeit vor, als mich noch mit einer neuen Gilde auseinander
zu setzen. Ich hol mir lieber ein Ticket für den Dampfer, der hat viele Passagiere wie mich. Hat die Leitung dort keinen Kurs, kein Problem, jeden Tag wartet bereits ein neues Schiff. Das man im seltensten Fall dort ankommt wo
man will und am Ende erschöpft ist, muss in Kauf genommen werden. Natürlich ist es schwer einem Forums-Post zu glauben: Etwas anderes, ein besserer Ansatz? ... Klingt zu gut, um wahr zu sein ... genauso wie alle Menschen kommunistische Ideen haben und am Ende des Tages Vollblut-Kapitalisten sind  ...  

3.) Viele wollen sich gerade nicht lange binden. Es gilt nämlich das Prinzip: Warum sollte ich mich zurückhalten? Ich sag einfach jedem meine Meinung. Passt es den Leuten nicht, geh ich halt und such mir andere, denen ich
meine Meinung sagen kann. Es ist nicht anders als mit Freunden, man hat gute Phasen, man hat schlechtere. Aber man weiß immer: Ich kann/sollte es nicht übertreiben. Im Internet gilt diese Regel nicht. 
Free for all, alles ist erlaubt. Für viele wird es Routine: 1. Game Dota ... Win-> ein gg in den Chat, 2. Game Dota --- Loose-> Bereits während des Games wird lautstark geflamed und beleidigt was das Zeug hält. 
So nun denkt man ... gut Nicknames, Chat, pubertierende Aggressions-Charaktäre. Von wegen, in vielen Gilden kann ich in den Moba-Ts-Channel gehen und es wird permanent geflucht, geschrien, beleidigt und alle sind 21+.
Ausnahme? Ich denke nicht. Doch jeder weiß, dass man entweder still die Aggression-Bekanntschaft akzeptiert oder sich eine andere Gruppe sucht. Nach vielen Gilden-Wechsel beginnt man zu akzeptieren. Gibt es ein Heilmittel?
Ja, WoW-Gilden, den hier ist es im Durchschnitt angenehmer und umgänglicher (Ich schließe auch Wildstar/Elderscrolls-Gilden etc. mit ein). Aber die haben ein anderes Problem: 1 Monat spielen die Leute, im zweiten ist die Hälfte
weg. Selbst loyale Progress-Gruppen tun sich schwer die 10-15 Mann konstant zu halten. (Wegen wie imo. Content-Lücke.) Jetzt könnte man sagen: Ja, ich hab auch einfach keine Lust auf immer die gleichen Menschen. Kann ich verstehen, aber ich muss sagen, mit einigen spiele ich Computer-Spiele seit ich 10 bin, eine ähnliche Internet-Bekanntschaft über 2-3 Jahre war bisher nicht möglich, weil man sich zu schnell verlor. (Game-Wechel, Auszeiten etc.)

4.) Wer hat auf den Post reagiert? Viele. Doch alle mit einer Einstellung: Klingt cool, sag mir Bescheid, wenn mehr dabei sind . Das ist die Quadratur des Kreises, aus wenigen werden nicht mehr, wenn alle auf mehr warten ! 
Karteileichen machen wir nicht, hat auch wenig Sinn. Wenn ich mich in 2 Monaten noch mal melde und sage: Hey! Jetzt kannst du joinen, werden die meisten sagen: Sry, ich bin mittlerweile vegetarischer, post-apokalyptischer
christbudhisto-muslim, ich kann Spiele und die Welt Gaia nicht vereinbaren, ich geh ins Exil und werde Eremit. Nein im ernst, die wenigsten kriege ich nach 2 Monaten erfahrungsgemäß noch zu einer Konversation.

Was lernen wir daraus:
Immernoch: Pro-Aktiv geworben wird nicht, freiwillig oder gar nicht.
Wir werden entweder eine WoW-Gilde gründen und von dort aus aufbauen oder wir werden eine Gilde finden, die einen guten Admin und paar Member braucht und von dort aus versuchen unsere Ideen zu vermitteln.
Es wird eventuell eine One/Two-man army, die mit ungebrochenem Arbeitswillen so lange weitermachen bis man sagt: Jetzt haben wir alles versucht. Zweite Option: Das Konzept greift und man kann den eigentlichen Versuch 
beginnen, die ursprüngliche Idee umzusetzen. (Selbst in unserem hartem Arbeitskern werden 1-2 passive Member, wenn der Erfolg sich nicht bis zum WoD-Release einstellt.) Ich persönlich habe schon viele Menschen freiwillig geleitet und da ich keine halben Dinge mache, brennt es einen irgendwann aus, den Reallife ist immer First. Ich möchte quasi eine Community mit Schiedsrichtern, nicht mit Hierarchie. (Denn es kann sie auch nicht geben,
wenn zu jedem Zeitpunkt jeder aussteigen kann. Die meisten Gilden-Leitungen glauben sie hätten so etwas wie "Macht", bis sie sie versuchen zu nutzen und alle innerhalb von 2-3 Wochen verschwinden.)
Freizeit ist Anarchie und damit müssen Organisatoren leben , dennoch habe ich viel Hoffnung für Online-Communities. Immer mehr Leute strömen hinein und suchen nach Gleichgesinnten.

Damit nochmal ein dickes Danke an Annovella, du bist die eine Person von 800, die bereit ist mitzudenken. An alle anderen: Ich kann euch verstehen und wir versuchen in den nächsten Monaten eine Basis zu bilden, um euch
entgegen zu kommen, schließlich trägt jeder sein Päckchen und die Idee ist nicht das verteilen von weiteren Backsteinen. Verzeiht mir, wenn der Text konfus wirkt, aber es ist schwer aus diesem Haufen Erfahrungen das Wichtigste weiterzugeben und Journalistik oder Literaturwissenschaften studiere ich leider auch nicht  . Somit gilt: Wer Fehler findet, darf sie behalten und großziehen.

Somit beste Grüße an alle die sich gemeldet haben, melden wollten oder noch melden werden. Und damit es noch pathetischer ist eines meiner liebsten Zitate:

_Happiness can be found in the darkest of times when only one remebers to turn on the light._


----------



## Seeltas92 (22. August 2014)

Ich muss sagen, ich bin positiv Überrascht über dieses Thema hier 
Sonst liest man bei solchen Überschriften immer "jo, wir sind KillaSnipaClan1337" und wir spielen nur CoD!".
Klingt aber im allgemeinen vielversprechend, auch die Idee finde ich sehr gut.
Nur tun sich mir ein paar Fragen auf:

1. Ihr seid ja ein "Multigaming - Clan", aber ihr wollt nur ~60 (aktive?) Member haben. Nehmen wir mal an, ihr beschränkt euch dabei auf 5 Spiele (so grob überschlagen), verteilt man diese Member dann im Idealfall gleichmäßig, um eine gleichmäßige Aktivität zu gewährleisten, sind das knapp 12 Spieler pro Spiel. Bei Spielen wie Moba-Games kann ich das Ja noch verstehen, da man da nich viele Spieler braucht. Doch sieht das dann bei MMOs anders aus :/ 12 (jetz nur als beispiel) is vllt ein normal raid, bzw. flex (wenn man davon ausgeht, dass ALLE raiden WOLLEN).

Wäre es daher nicht schlauer, nach erreichen dieses "60-Member-Ziels" die Latte höher zu schrauben?


2. Wie schon oben geschrieben, bin ich positiv überrascht über deine Schreibweise und es wirkt auch überzeugend. Aber (und das mein ich jetz nich böse oder so) darf ich fragen welches Alter Du (und dein Team) haben? Weil für mich beispielsweise ist dies eine Ausschlaggebende Sache (bin von Erfahrungen gezeichnet x.x)


Wäre cool wenn du mir erstmal nur das beantworten könntest, vielleicht ergeben sich daraus ja noch ein paar Fragen meinerseits^^


----------



## Panth (24. August 2014)

Seeltas92 schrieb:


> 1. Ihr seid ja ein "Multigaming - Clan", aber ihr wollt nur ~60 (aktive?) Member haben. Nehmen wir mal an, ihr beschränkt euch dabei auf 5 Spiele (so grob überschlagen), verteilt man diese Member dann im Idealfall gleichmäßig, um eine gleichmäßige Aktivität zu gewährleisten, sind das knapp 12 Spieler pro Spiel. Bei Spielen wie Moba-Games kann ich das Ja noch verstehen, da man da nich viele Spieler braucht. Doch sieht das dann bei MMOs anders aus :/ 12 (jetz nur als beispiel) is vllt ein normal raid, bzw. flex (wenn man davon ausgeht, dass ALLE raiden WOLLEN).
> 
> 2. Wie schon oben geschrieben, bin ich positiv überrascht über deine Schreibweise und es wirkt auch überzeugend. Aber (und das mein ich jetz nich böse oder so) darf ich fragen welches Alter Du (und dein Team) haben? Weil für mich beispielsweise ist dies eine Ausschlaggebende Sache (bin von Erfahrungen gezeichnet x.x)
> 
> Wäre cool wenn du mir erstmal nur das beantworten könntest, vielleicht ergeben sich daraus ja noch ein paar Fragen meinerseits^^



Hi Seeltas92, danke für deine Antwort.

Zu deiner ersten Frage: Einer unserer Grundprinzipien ist es erst gar keine Gildenliste zu führen. Ich fand sie nie sinnvoll, weil sie nur gezeigt hat wie viele schon inaktiv sind. Es stimmt wohl, dass 60 Spieler bei vielen Games ein Problem werden könnten. Jedoch sollte ja auch eine Überschneidung stattfinden, sodass nicht 5 Gruppen enstehen, sondern dass eine Person
auch in 1-2 Games aktiv ist. Und 60 war nur ein Richtwert, ich wollte damit zum Ausdruck bringen, dass wir keine Community mit 2000 Spielern werden möchten, wo Koordination nicht machbar ist.

Thema Alter: Die Admins sind 23(Ich), 27,23,25. Wir wollten ursprünglich sagen, dass wir nur Leute ab 21 aufnehmen. Doch wir möchten ruhige und intelligente 18+ jährige nicht ausschließen. Meine Erfahrung seit Beginn des Internets sagt mir aber, dass wir nicht unter 18 gehen sollten, was intern eine große Diskussion ist. (Schließlich kannst du schnell junge Leute rekrutieren,
wobei die "alten " Hasen schwer zu überzeugen sind.)

Ich bin für jede Fragen offen . Derzeit testen wir ein wenig mit twitch rum, um einen Einblick in unseren Gaming-Alltag zu geben.


----------



## Seeltas92 (25. August 2014)

Ah okay. Also falls ihr das mit Twitch mal ans laufen bekommt, würde ich aufjedenfall mal reinschauen


----------

